# Darcy Eagen/Joe Thomas spotting on Evans Lake



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Was driveing around the lake today and seen a boat out fising with a camera crew on board.I got out of the car and got my trusty Leica binoculars out to find out it was Darcy Eagen and Joe Thomas of the Cleveland Browns fishing with my local walleye pro bud Sam Cappelli.Apparantley they were filming for an upcoming show on Darcy and Joes outdoor show.Got some cool pics while they were out there.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Great pics Kdog!


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! Nice to see a local guy represent Y-town...Good luck at the FLW this weekend!


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow Joe Thomas looks like a giant compared to Darcy Eagen. Do you know if they caught anything?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Pretty cool.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow Joe Thomas looks HUGE! I was just talking with a guy I work with yesterday who mentioned his cousin was out filming with the Outdoors Ohio crew. That's him in the camo jacket and headphones sitting in the drivers seat. What a job!



FishON32 said:


> Wow Joe Thomas looks like a giant compared to Darcy Eagen. Do you know if they caught anything?


My buddy at work told me his cousin said they caught a 6 pounder. Not sure who landed it, but I'm looking forward to seeing that show.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm just happy that they are filming new shows. The reruns are getting pretty old. Its gotta be one of my favorite shows. Go Browns!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing kdog..Very cool pictures


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool! Those are the types of guys Browns need to draft more often!!


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

Bet Joe sets the hook awful hard


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cool pics for sure! Glad to see someone out there. Hope they tear them up. Evans is deep enough to hold alot of:B


----------



## Sound Man Steve (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am the audio guy for OUTDOORS OHIO, I am the one in the pics wearing the camo and headphones. We had a great day on Evans Lake fishing with Sam, what a professional and just a great guy. The crew landed 4 pike, 4 large mouth and a huge carp, you'll have to watch the episode to see the details, it should air in May. Steve Brownell


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

It looks as Steve not only was the soundman but doubled as a guide,,,,lol.Word on the street is he plays a mean guitar as well!


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the camerawoman D'arcy's wife? Seems like I've seen her on the show before.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Go Steelers
________
FORD FESTIVA HISTORY


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Something to new to watch on windy,rainy may day. Those pictures are great. Good job


----------



## Sound Man Steve (Apr 3, 2009)

Her name is Laura and yes, she is D'Arcy's wife. She appears occasionally on episodes and is an avid fisherwoman and hunter, she used to charter walleye trips near Port Clinton. Talk about a great catch, a camera woman, great fisherwoman and a heck of a hunter, what more could a guy ask for! By the way, thanks for the props KDOG, you'll have to catch one of my island shows this summer.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Steve,

Sammy and i have already talked about comeing up to S.Bass and seeing a show this summer with the wives.Sounds like a great time,we'll have to get a schedule from you as soon as you know when your gigs are going to be.

TakeCare,
Keith


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Steve, I just got home from Port clinton, My wife and I went out to dinner last night and I thought about giving you a call since we were in Catawba. I thought you said you live near there. We had some things figured out for the tournament but it would have all changed with the weather anyways...glad to hear they cancelled it. The FLW League will rescheduled on Lake Erie somewhere in july or august....hopefully in Geneva..that would be SWEET!!!! I had a blast pike fishing with you guys, I wish the wind would have been a little better so we could have stayed on our spots, but we did good. D'Arcy and Joe are great guys, It was so cool fishing with you guys, and I'm glad K-dawg was there, we been friends for a long time and he took some sweet pictures. Again thanks to you guys for giving me the opportunity to do a show, It was the coolest thing I ever did. Good luck to all the guys in the LEWT, be safe..good fishing..sammy cappelli


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I would very much like to know when this show will air and on what channel or network.


----------



## Sound Man Steve (Apr 3, 2009)

The episode should air in May, on the STO Network, (Sports Time Ohio). I will post if/when I hear the exact date, thanks for watching OUTDOORS OHIO! Steve


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, SoundMan, I appreciate the response. I would like to get the exact details so I don't miss it.

That particular lake has a very special place in my heart. I fished it 16 years in a row. I am really disappointed that the corporate owner locked it down. It was a local treasure and deeply appreciated by many of us.

I wish I had known those guys were going that day. I have spots and tactics for pike and largemouth for every phase of the season on that lake, which I would have shared.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

vc1111 said:


> I have spots and tactics for pike and largemouth for every phase of the season on that lake, which I would have shared.


I have a tournament at Evans on the 25th if you want to share!!


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

Sound Man Steve said:


> Hey Guys, I am the audio guy for OUTDOORS OHIO, I am the one in the pics wearing the camo and headphones. We had a great day on Evans Lake fishing with Sam, what a professional and just a great guy. The crew landed 4 pike, 4 large mouth and a huge carp, you'll have to watch the episode to see the details, it should air in May. Steve Brownell


Yep thats the Steve I was talking about. I work with your cousin Eric. We were out last Wednesday night and got to talking about fishing...and he mentioned his guitar playing cousin was also doing some work filming with the Outdoors Ohio Crew, that day. The next morning I hop on OGF and there you are. I called Eric over and showed him those pics immediately. Small freakin world! I told him we'll all have to get out and catch some lunkers. Nice to see you on OGF Steve!


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

Sam, I see that is a pro V Lund. What size is it? I am looking around for a Lund. I am sure that is more than adequate for Erie? Really stable in the big waves? I like the kicker on it. You can fish the big lakes and then use the smaller motor to troll or for smaller lakes. The best of both worlds.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Slik, My lund is a 2025 se dual console, it has a 250 hpdi and a T-8 kicker with remote controls and power tilt and trim. It is a great all around rig, trailers awesome and runs great, I got 2-x28's on the console and a 522 on the bow connected to my terrova. It has a ton of storage and I carry up to 18 rods with no problem. This rig will be for sale at the end of the year, I got a deal with lund and will order a new one for next season. I talked to D'Arcy Eagan today and he said the Evans TV show will air on May 12th right after the indians game. Take care, good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

HVAC-MAN said:


> Slik, My lund is a 2025 se dual console, it has a 250 hpdi and a T-8 kicker with remote controls and power tilt and trim. It is a great all around rig, trailers awesome and runs great, I got 2-x28's on the console and a 522 on the bow connected to my terrova. It has a ton of storage and I carry up to 18 rods with no problem. This rig will be for sale at the end of the year, I got a deal with lund and will order a new one for next season. I talked to D'Arcy Eagan today and he said the Evans TV show will air on May 12th right after the indians game. Take care, good fishing, sammy cappelli


Hmmm..I don't know if I can wait that long. Maybe you can PM with with a ballpark price so I can see if its even in my price range. I have a nice Triton but don't always feel confident on Erie with it. I don't go out very far with it.
Thanks!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The show will be on STO tonight at 10:30. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## Pinmin (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pike!! thanks for such a great show!! I'll always be a fan! Excellent job on the NICE bass too! Because there's also "No such thing as a BAD BASS"  Well I wish everyone luck, and good fishin'! -PinMin


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Good show HVAC-MAN...."Ranger" Pete


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't know if it was me or wonderful Time Warner Cable but I switched on STO at 10:30 last night to tune into the show and was greeted by a bunch of Cleveland Indians BS - would love to see the show sometime.


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice show Sam! I heard that you're supposed to do a show on wire line for walleyes in late June or early July up Erie?? I know a few guys, myself included, would like to see how to run wire up at the big lake.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

The only problem with the show was we had a walleye pro fishing for bass and pike,,,,yikes!!! I thought it was a great show and Sammy did a nice job for the first time in front of the camera.

I agree with you Professor id love to see a walleye guy like Hvac-man doing a presentation that not too many people do.Would be very informative and educational.Ive seen the fish Sammy can pull on wire and it definately is a big fish method,i think it would make for an outstanding show,,,hint hint hint! Ok lets set this up for July or August out of Ashtabula Darcy,,,,,hopefully Joe wont have any mini-camps or OTA's. Lets get er done!

Nice job again with the show guys!

Kdog


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

Sammy Cappelli did a great job of guiding on Lake Evans, and the northern pike fishing was lots of fun. The show is airing THIS WEEK on Sports Time Ohio. See www.sportstimeohio.com to find the show on your cable/satellite network, and the show times. This show made its debut on Tuesday night after the Cleveland Indians game, and will be aired again on Saturday at 5 p.m. and Sunday at 4 p.m. and 6:30 p.m. 

And yes, Joe Thomas is just a little bit taller than I am. And yes, Laura Brown Egan, the talented artist, is a very good fisherman and an outstanding videographer, show host and much, much more! And yes, I am a lucky guy. And, of course, the talented singer and audio man Steve Brownell will have you tapping your toe and smiling when he strums his guitar and sings at his Lake Erie island and Sandusky/Huron area shows. 

D'Arcy Egan


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks again to D'arcy and Joe. D'Arcy and Joe are great guys and it was cool to hang out with them for the day.

I'm game for the wire line show, I have talked to Joe and D'arcy about it and it would be a cool show. I would like to do the show out of Geneva or Ashtabula around the Migration open tournament, I will be there a few days before prefishing and we should be on the fish. I know alot of guys are interested in wire line and learning how to run it. Hopefully D'Arcy and Joe can fit it into their busy schedule. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like a very nice lake to fish also.


----------

